# Longest time you've been sober. Has it helped?



## Positive (Jun 29, 2009)

Longest time you've been sober. Has it helped?


----------



## Dane (Jul 27, 2009)

It doesn't seem to matter in my experience. Sometimes I've gone weeks without drinking at all, and months without getting anywhere near drunk. Then there have been other periods when I was partying several times a week. None of it made any difference as far as I could tell.


----------



## mark555666 (May 1, 2008)

i dont drink alcohol anymore due meds but it doesnt matter.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

7 months, nope.


----------



## AlekParker (Oct 31, 2006)

I think it helps if you're drinking a ton. Like getting wasted and having hang overs regularly each week.

When I drink/party hard my anxiety goes up and I just feel kind of guilty for not being productive. 

Occasional drinking in social situations is probably fine.

It's all about MODERATION and control.


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

Back a few years ago I went 8 months without weed, caffeine, cigarettes, or alcohol.. and to be completely honest - I was miserable the whole time.



AlekParker said:


> It's all about MODERATION and control.


qft.


----------



## Positive (Jun 29, 2009)

jaydontcareeh said:


> back a few years ago i went 8 months without weed, caffeine, cigarettes, or alcohol.. And to be completely honest, i was miserable the whole time.
> 
> Qft.


wthell?


----------



## Destined2B (Jan 6, 2011)

Well, I'm a social drinker.........That says it all.


----------



## Iced (Feb 7, 2011)

No notable difference. Only difference I've noticed is that you have a bit more money sober ;p


----------



## ju_pa (Sep 21, 2008)

I enjoy my rum


----------



## CrazyCatLady (Feb 8, 2011)

About two years and I couldn't be happier, but that's with my personal life. I still have anxiety, but at least I don't have the "what did I do when I was black out drunk?" anxiety.


----------



## kev (Jan 28, 2005)

Not much difference... the main detrimental difference is I sleep more when I am using alcohol or (certain) drugs, so it is harder to participate in life. The other difference is money, and the compulsiveness makes me want to steal. These two factors combine create serious personal problems. But if I had all the money in the world, I think I would do drugs all the time... that is until my body had enough, and then I would have to take a serious look at myself. This may happen sooner or later, since I am starting to work now. Hmm... Whatever.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Positive said:


> Longest time you've been sober.


About 30 years. I was over the age of 30 the first time I got drunk. Evidently sobriety didn't help as the first three decades really sucked. Unlike others I never faced peer pressure to drink, since I had no friends to pressure me. The taste of beer, whiskey and vodka really turned me off to drinking for a very long time.


----------



## softshock11 (Jan 9, 2011)

I tried and stopped smoking and putting anything unnatural in my body for about 10 months, and i noticed how clear my mind was and no anxiety or lethargic. Especially after a surgery, the oxygen tank made me feel 100 times better after.
Im stubborn though and i started again, so i'm trying to go back to detox - even vegetarian again. I never felt as good like I did when I was clean.


----------



## MrNiceGuy (Sep 24, 2010)

ive been sober off of weed since november 2010 and its feb 18. i feel no difference. but weed did open my eyes to myself and the world around me. put life into perspective. im glad i experienced it but im looking for a job now so i cant smoke. *MMJ*


----------



## Positive (Jun 29, 2009)

It's difficult to quit especially if you know you have an issue. It's friday, a 3 day weekend and I'm so tempted to drink.


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

I went from jan 06 to jan 07 without weed. I think I felt better about myself, got more **** done, was capable of focusing etc. Unfortunately I drank like a fish that whole time. I've only gotten drunk 4 times in the last 5 months, which is record breaking stuff for me. The hangover's are just horrible now though, not even close to being worth it. I suck at being sober :drunk.


----------



## Catherine Cavatica (Feb 2, 2011)

Around 3 months. It helped me lose the last bit of weight I was trying to lose at the time.
But in terms of my anxiety I don't think it made a difference. It was a few years ago so I don't really remember.


----------



## THEuTASTEsOFeINKd (Apr 10, 2010)

I don't think it really effects me. I recently had like an almost 2 month binge of drinking every night but I'm done with it now. I had a lot of ups and downs during that time but I don't think it had any effect on my mood. I'm always up and down. The only thing alcohol helped with was lonely nights but it can also cause lonely nights if you're a closet drinker.

May I ask why you asked this question?


----------



## broflovski (Feb 1, 2011)

I stay quite sober for a long time. Occasional moderate drinking on parties, or little beer for weekend doesn't matter. I don't like alcohol. But there was a period of "closet drinking" in my life, 4-5 years ago, then I took no meds and hardly realised that I had a depression, so I had been unconsciously self-medicating with martini and wine almost every evening.


----------



## Positive (Jun 29, 2009)

THEuTASTEsOFeINKd said:


> I don't think it really effects me. I recently had like an almost 2 month binge of drinking every night but I'm done with it now. I had a lot of ups and downs during that time but I don't think it had any effect on my mood. I'm always up and down. The only thing alcohol helped with was lonely nights but it can also cause lonely nights if you're a closet drinker.
> 
> May I ask why you asked this question?


I've reading about the long term effects of alcohol and nothing good comes from it, yet society passes it off as something manageable as long as we drink responsibly. I suspect the drunk driving overmasks the health effects alcohol has.

I've been trying to completely cut off alcohol, and have made progress. However, i am unable to completely get off of it. I believe it helps w/ anxiety if I were to be completely clean.


----------



## THEuTASTEsOFeINKd (Apr 10, 2010)

Positive said:


> I've reading about the long term effects of alcohol and nothing good comes from it, yet society passes it off as something manageable as long as we drink responsibly. I suspect the drunk driving overmasks the health effects alcohol has.
> 
> I've been trying to completely cut off alcohol, and have made progress. However, i am unable to completely get off of it. I believe it helps w/ anxiety if I were to be completely clean.


Yes, alcohol has terrible health side effects even for those who binge drink a couple of times a week. The one thing I hate about the warnings of potential health risks that go with alcohol is the lack of specificty. If you look on the internet it always says long term use or excessive use can lead to blah blah blah but what is excessive and long term? I think you just have to replace your addiction with something else like working out.

Good luck with continuing to make progress! :boogie


----------



## Positive (Jun 29, 2009)

THEuTASTEsOFeINKd said:


> Yes, alcohol has terrible health side effects even for those who binge drink a couple of times a week. The one thing I hate about the warnings of potential health risks that go with alcohol is the lack of specificty. If you look on the internet it always says long term use or excessive use can lead to blah blah blah but what is excessive and long term? I think you just have to replace your addiction with something else like working out.
> 
> Good luck with continuing to make progress! :boogie


I do work out, and eat clean. I don't drink soda, but I drink beer. I use to drink hards, but I've stuck to just bear/malt. The amount of bottles/cans I use to collect were disgusting. It was misery, and the dumbest thing was the repeat I put on for myself.

I think alcohol puts your organs at risk for failure, health consequences, and most of all the nervous system.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## sherbert (Jun 24, 2005)

I'm sure that I have gone without booze or weed for months at a time, possibly years. Fortunately drinking and doing drugs has never really been a problem for me so there has never been a need to count. 

There was a moment when I was baked and I thought it was the most eye-opening drug out there, but that passed quickly. It's too much, too quickly and it doesn't last. Can it be fun? Sure. 

Sobriety is the best way to deal with reality. In the right state you are balanced and able to solve problems efficiently and effectively.


----------



## thesloth (May 23, 2010)

I think its healthy for your brain to go on vacations sometimes. If you can't afford the trip to the exotic island beach then drugs come in handy.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

I've been sober for like 3 weaks till yesterday when I had a nervous breakdown and resorted to alcohol to make my anxiety.

Alcohol is two sided: brings down anxiety, afterwards brings up depression.

But in these weeks I've been sober I felt great. The compromise i made today was a mistake.


----------



## Positive (Jun 29, 2009)

I cant' seem to quit the drinking and in fact have gone on some weekend binges. I need to go cold turkey.. I have also drunk while on kpin =(


----------



## handbasket (Apr 18, 2011)

I use to be a daily benzo user for years, and a daily drinker for years. I've cut benzos completely for the past several years, and i have reduced drinking to once or twice a week in the past several months. It helps amazingly well. It clears your head to the point where you realize how dumb it was before, and simple realizations start coming back and you find it startling you ignored them when abusing substances. Very good to do this.


----------



## mawthruh (Apr 27, 2011)

This is the longest I've been sober since I started drinking. It's been a little over a month...that's probably the longest I've been sober in the last five years! I was drinking very excessively, too. All day, every single day. Going into hospital for withdrawals, alcohol poisoning, getting hurt and in trouble constantly...It was really bad. I recently came home to try and stay sober. It is very hard though. I used to drink before even going into stores, hitchhiking, or any other time I had to interact with people, and it helped (obviously). Now that I'm not drinking I'm finding it very difficult to even leave the house! I went to a doctor though and am on some medication...hopefully it works!

Basically- yes being sober helps me in lots of ways...when I psysically needed alcohol the panic and anxiety was unbelieveable/unbearable. Absolutely. Now it's bad when I have to be around people or when I'm just having attack...but at least I'm forced to come up with new ways to work it out instead of just drowing my self in booze. 
Alcohol was definitely my form of medication for a long time, that was the only reason I ever drank. I'm just hoping I can come across a more responsible solution!


----------



## Ready To Freak Out (Jul 20, 2010)

I quit drinking for four years. Didn't affect my moods as much as eating healthy does - I still suffered from some pretty serious depression while sober, and SA that got to the point that although I was still working, I had no friends left and had effectively isolated myself.

What it did do, however, was provide me with time enough for some perspective: I realized how much of a crutch my drinking was. After all, it's sooo much easier to socialize when you're wasted, it's just not real progress on your social issues; you're just covering them with a bandaid that disappears after a few hours. Much better to work on the real issues.

Typical recommendation seems to be around 1-2 standard drinks (ie. a can of beer/glass of wine) per day, maximum. http://www.drinkingandyou.com/site/uk/biggy.htm
That's about what I have now, and my moods have never been more stable.


----------



## Ready To Freak Out (Jul 20, 2010)

If you really do want to quit drinking though, and can't stop, I suggest AA.


----------



## Metus (Dec 6, 2010)

It's not that sobriety helps, it's that drunkenness makes it worse. When you drink, or in the case of some, abuse other substances or cut, you make things worse. They call it "escaping" or "avoiding" which is a misnomer because it's actually retreating and giving ground to your problems. By giving into the problems in defeat instead of facing them, you let them take a stronger hold. After the effect wears off, you're worse off than you started.

Nothing wrong with drinking on occasion or a glass or two of wine a night or a can of beer but when you drink to relieve yourself of your symptoms, you're exacerbating them.


----------



## Addler (Apr 28, 2011)

I've been sober all my life, and I still wound up here 
I'd think drinking would make it easier to handle, if anything. One of my peers drinks pretty heavily, and he has no fears (so jealous of him! but he doesn't have SA, so that example probably doesn't help anyone). 
I've seen several posts about diet: I've been vegan for three years now, and I got a lot of peace when I transitioned (I did it for moral reasons, so now I don't feel guilty when I eat). Plenty of other things still make life hellish, but at least no more food guilt.


----------



## ForeverStallone (Apr 4, 2011)

I haven't been drunk since mid January and I haven't gone out on the town since the start of February. I just avoid anxiety inducing situations now I guess so I don't know whats worse, drinking or avoiding everything and everyone.


----------



## blendergasket (May 17, 2011)

I can definitely say my SA increases when I'm hung over.


----------



## Pedrofilipovic (May 23, 2011)

blendergasket said:


> I can definitely say my SA increases when I'm hung over.


I feel the same.. However, drunk me = coolest guy in town. but the subsequently lows were terrible

I barely drink now-a-days. Hangovers gave me feelings of sadness and depression. It also meant poor sleeping and inadequate feeding. 
A drinking weekend turned into a wasted week. I couldn't function untill wednesday or so.

Since i quit the ''every weekend party animal'' drinking, my health improved ten fold. Working out is paying off, and i went from 65kg in late 2008 to 82kg in 2011.. Eventually using a Whey protein Powder, but no serious supplementing.

I guess it also depends on how your organism deals with alcohol.


----------

